# Leather cleaner.



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I have half leather seats and it looks like greasy finger marks and maybe a bit of polish on the backs, just want something to clean them up and smell nice.

Dont want to pay a fortune for something i`ll hardly use and because i`m a tight git


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Dr Leather


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

Been looking at this myself recently.

From all my reading on here the following is the best bet:

Dr Leather
LTT
Dodo Juice Supernatural.

Not in any particular order but they are all highly recommended on this forum. 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Dr Leather - Wipes

Angelwax Heaven for Leather - spray

:thumb:


----------



## Gaffa22 (Aug 24, 2014)

LTT leather 
great products great service


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Dr Leather, so easy its unfair


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

Dr Leather wipes for me

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Another vote for Dr Leather. 

Cheers 
David


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dr leather wipes arrived yesterday so I’ll put them to the test this morning.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2007)

Dodo Juice Supernatural is about the best for cleaning leather.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

KKD/Liquid elements


----------



## Jimmy-Mac (Jan 4, 2016)

stangalang said:


> Dr Leather, so easy its unfair


What ones should I get ? Blue lid or black lid? Are they suitable for bmw/mini leather?


----------



## Bowden769 (Feb 21, 2011)

Jimmy-Mac said:


> What ones should I get ? Blue lid or black lid? Are they suitable for bmw/mini leather?


I don't believe there's any difference??

I could be wrong. 
B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr Leather (Sep 8, 2010)

No difference - when the product was first launched we didn't have access to black lids, but after a few months we found a good supplier of black lids and so changed the colour scheme.

Cheers

Dr Leather


----------



## leeandfay (May 2, 2017)

Dr Leather is all I use now.

We sacked off a very good leather cleaner in our range to stock the dr’s magic wipes 

We have an offer on the 150 wipes right now


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Really easy to use and impressed with the finish. Only thing that annoyed me was that the first one to come out was almost dry so you really only get 30 usable ones in stead of 40


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

What is the spray like compared to the wipes? i bought a box of 150 from Auto Allure back in the summer, but used them all up now, 80% of them were fine but about 20% were lacking product. The 80% wet ones worked great i must say...


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I haven't used the wipes so can't really comment on them but the spray is the only thing I use now on my seats 

It's a fantastic cleaner and leaves a great scent and a great finish


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

dchapman88 said:


> I haven't used the wipes so can't really comment on them but the spray is the only thing I use now on my seats
> 
> It's a fantastic cleaner and leaves a great scent and a great finish


Think ill give the spray a go then, cheers :thumb:


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Scotie said:


> Think ill give the spray a go then, cheers :thumb:


Just be careful not to overuse it
Too much sprayed becomes a bit of a pain to use


----------



## Scotie (Aug 24, 2016)

i'll keep that in mind, cheers


----------

